

Social media pros? - KA23A

Curious if anyone here works primarily in social media or relies heavily on social media for your job&#x2F;company&#x2F;biz - do you spend $ on tools or only use free tools? What problems haven&#x27;t been solved for you? Trying to gauge soloprenuer&#x2F;prosumer&#x2F;biz level interest in social media tools. If you don&#x27;t mind responding - would also love to hear specifics of your job or goals with social.
======
omnivore
I think we'd need more specifics to really answer this. I mean from social
media monitoring tools to analytics to tools that let you autotweet to tools
that... there's a bevy of things out there that serve lots of aims.

Anecdotally a person doing social for a brand or an entity with a presence is
going to use it different than people who are only using it for selling
things. I've done it for all sorts of audiences and yes, when you're managing
lots of accounts you tend to need to pay to support what you're doing.

But what you're asking/needing is consulting, not just free internet advice
from strangers who'll wordblab to you whatever non-specific thing you're
looking for.

~~~
KA23A
You need more specifics to answer the question of whether you spend money on
social media tools? Not looking for any advice. I'm just curious about how
many people use free tools vs paid tools and how their role affects this.

